# what is the easiest way to transport or ship tadpoles?



## Natures Gems

hello everyone,

i may have a possible home move coming up and was trying to tackle the transportation or shipping of dart frog tadpoles? are most of you using something like tropical fish bags and tropical fish shipping boxes or are you actually transporting in cups or some other way. i expect some will be lost but i do want to attempt moving most because i have quite a few at the moment.


----------



## Azurel

Could use Kordon breathable bags as they allow for gas exchange....Or take regular bag and fill completely with little to no air pocket and tie it off with rubber band. There should be enough O2 for them to be shipped or driven. There should be minimum stress in the bag like that because of the lack of sloshing around due to smaller air pocket, as well as being in a liquid the shock of bouncing around in the shipping box should be minimized due to the bag and water absorbing the shock. 

How far a move is it for you? If it isn't a big move you can always just use the cup they are in if there is a tight lid that won't leak while they ride with you. Although there has been debate about how sensitive tads are IMHO they should be perfectly fine shipped like that but I am no expert either.


----------



## illinoisfrogs

I'd buy lids and snap them on the cups they are in.......just have to keep them at a decent temp and they will probably move just fine.....


----------



## Natures Gems

thanks guys


----------



## JeremyHuff

Has anyone ever used wet leaves or sphagnum to ship tadpoles. They can stay on a frogs back for several days so I wonder if they could be shipped just on a wet surface. I have not had luck transporting them in water with all the shaking that happens.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

My recommendation? Don't. Tadpoles are fickle creatures... too much can happen on the trip. Find a local and give your tads up for adoptions.

That said, if you _must_ ship tads I've heard that small tads can do well in flim canisters. The trick is to fill the canister all the way to the top and _then_ shut the lid so the water doesn't slosh.


----------



## jbherpin

You can use "Breather Bags" as suggested, or a water bottle filled all the way and capped, or even a very clean PB jar ect. filled to capacity and capped. Shipping large quantities of tads will be hard. You will have to label the bags/bottles/plastic jars, and after that pay to ship a ton of water weight...

IMO, use styro foam and use any of the techniques I suggested above, pack them well, and drive them with you... If you are flyingor it is impossible to take them with you that way, you may want to consider adopting/selling them. Maybe someone you trust could "HOLD" them and then ship some little by little so that shipping methods can be modified/corrected?

Best of luck!

JBear


----------

